# EWCM - Is this my show?



## Tryandwish

I'm now 11 days overdue and got induction booked for tomorrow but really want to avoid it! 
Got up this morning to find lots of EWCM. Could this be the mucous plug or at least a sign of things maybe moving? Anyone else experienced same? No blood staining like MW has repeatedly warned me of so don't know if its just discharge and means nothing or could there be a chance I can avoid the induction? :shrug:

:hugs2:


----------



## MindUtopia

It could be. I had tons of EWCM the day before I went into labour. It wasn't bloody either and I honestly worried I might be getting BV or something because that was really unusual for me. It looked nothing like what I thought a mucus plug would look like. I was also only 37 weeks so totally didn't even occur to me that it could mean anything. My waters broke that night and my daughter was born naturally 12 hours later. If you feel good about it, maybe think about waiting on the induction if you want to avoid it. Sounds like it could be the start of things. Good luck!


----------



## Tryandwish

Thinking of asking hospital opinion on leaving the induction few more days if tests show the placenta to still be functioning well because while they say I am 11 days over due today, I'm actually only 10 days overdue. Conceived through IVF and the IVF dates gave me a due date of May 1st but the 12 week dating scan put me one day ahead. I know down to the hour when conception was so I knew exactly when 40 weeks was. Just see what happens and how I feel tomorrow :)

:hugs2:


----------



## MindUtopia

If you want my opinion, that's what I would do. Really there is no added risk to going to 42 weeks and only a small additional risk to going to the end of 42 weeks as long as you're otherwise healthy and opt for monitoring. But if you don't want to be induced, then it's worth asking for a few extra days. Hope it works out for you! Fingers crossed.


----------

